
How Vienna Solved Homelessness - Geekette
https://www.citylab.com/equity/2017/06/how-vienna-solved-homelessness/531972/
======
stewbrew
This really isn't the best article written on Vienna's take on housing. It
also has little to do with homelessness. There of course are homeless people
in Vienna too but the problem is attenuated by the availability of affordable
living room that is the result of the welfare state that is still dominant in
most of continental (West) Europe. Vienna in particular has a long tradition
in social/subsidized housing (see Red Vienna) and care is taken that no
ghettos exist (even though there are of course areas where people are
comparably richer or poorer). It should also be noted that those "high-rise,
easy-to-construct style" buildings have rather high quality standards.

------
yorwba
> He’s in Berlin currently, where on a recent day in a working-class
> neighborhood he didn’t see a single homeless person.

Is this really such a remarkable thing in America?

